# Vehicle passes to use ramps



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Starting in Mio, at the DNR site, DNR pass? How about going down, like Cummins, what kind of ramp is that?

And just to kill 2 stones, what do they charge to spot at the Ausable Angler? Tried calling them but were closed


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

I think that was 1 stone, 2 birds, decided to just go for a ride today and headed over to the Ausable in Mio. Had the chance to meet Bruce at the Ausable Anglers. Really nice guy, very helpful, and found out about him spotting. Next weekend is a contest going on Fri, Sat, Sun. You would have to check him out on facebook for details.

Turns out just need the "P" on the lic plate to use the ramps. I only went there once and I didnt remember having to pay to launch. 

Water was moving pretty good but not far from normal.There were a few guys floating it, and there was a old wood driftboat at the Cummins launch. Looked like it need a little TLC, but nice big boat.

















I`ll probably fish this spot more this year, I lost my spotter on the Manistee near Grayling, and its a 1 1/2 hr drive to get to Mio, or to get to the PM in Custer. Oh well, pushed my boat out just to give it some daylight. Anxious to use it again. Thought about towing it there today but wasnt sure about things. Looks good unless it rains a bunch. It was fast water last year near Memorial day too, only time I went here.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I seem to remember having to find a hardware store to buy extra rope to get my boat out last time I was on that stretch. Is it still like that, or can you get a trailer closer to the river?

Mike


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Oh ya, theres a nice ramp, DNR at the bridge in Mio, Nice ramp at Cummins Flats too, I didnt go any farther down the river.


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

That sounds like a place on the Manistee, craziest ramp Ive seen so far. You could drag a boat down, but unless you had alot of help theres no way you could drag it this far uphill


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Last time I floated Mio-Comins it was $18 for a car spot


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Yep, thats what it is. Price goes up the farther you go


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Some beautiful water below Mio, down to Comins is a great float and lots of big browns! Was out there today.


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

wow, nice!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

"P" for Mio and Comins, Forest Service tag at McKinley (parking on road, it's weird) and 4001 which is where you often need a rope to get your boat to your trailer. River is closed below McKinley now but I think the 4001 spot is $25. IMO, it's well worth it compared to the time wasted shuttling vehicles especially if you are doing an all day float. 

Stretch is seeing a lot of pressure considering the survival rate of the planted fish. Considering the new information on natural reproduction I think they should go to no-kill on brown's and stop planting them. Keep feeding the brown's with rainbows and let people keep those.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

[QUOTE="
Stretch is seeing a lot of pressure considering the survival rate of the planted fish. Considering the new information on natural reproduction I think they should go to no-kill on brown's and stop planting them. Keep feeding the brown's with rainbows and let people keep those.[/QUOTE]
Not to hijack the thread but can you provide more info on the natural reproduction occurring down there?


----------



## Ausable_Drifter (May 20, 2014)

Agree on not hijacking the thread but Kzoo I like the idea. Maybe we could learn a little from Montana. I know a lot of you may have read/heard this before but if not:
http://fwp.mt.gov/mtoutdoors/HTML/articles/2004/DickVincent.htm


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll try to dig it up at home tonight. The most recent surveys found that 80-90% of the big browns are naturally reproduced. The DNR is pouring tens of thousands of dollars into that stretch just so people can catch some tiny planters for a month. Might be more fiscally responsible not to plant at all and adjust the creel limit to what the water can support. Would also prevent diluting the genetics of a fish that might do well in the lower Big Man and Mo. Of course, that would mean managing by science and not emotion, but in the opposite direction that most "pro science" people wish the science would lead.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Ausable_Drifter said:


> Agree on not hijacking the thread but Kzoo I like the idea. Maybe we could learn a little from Montana. I know a lot of you may have read/heard this before but if not:
> http://fwp.mt.gov/mtoutdoors/HTML/articles/2004/DickVincent.htm


that's a good article,don't remember that one,thank you a.d.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

kzoofisher said:


> I'll try to dig it up at home tonight. The most recent surveys found that 80-90% of the big browns are naturally reproduced. The DNR is pouring tens of thousands of dollars into that stretch just so people can catch some tiny planters for a month. Might be more fiscally responsible not to plant at all and adjust the creel limit to what the water can support. Would also prevent diluting the genetics of a fish that might do well in the lower Big Man and Mo. Of course, that would mean managing by science and not emotion, but in the opposite direction that most "pro science" people wish the science would lead.


Laws based on emotion instead of logic? What? inconceivable!


----------

